# Blanton creek wma



## humbledave (Sep 6, 2007)

i was drawn for the oct. 31- nov. 3. hunt. I have 2 questions. first, when is rut in this area? second, where would be a good place to start scouting for sign? I've been looking on google earth at arial photos. it all looks the same to me. flat.... i normally hunt in the more hilly areas. any info is appreciated.


----------



## rolltide (Sep 6, 2007)

off cut through rd ,there are some good size ridges for that area,rolltide


----------



## Mac (Sep 20, 2007)

humbledave said:


> i was drawn for the oct. 31- nov. 3. hunt. I have 2 questions. first, when is rut in this area? second, where would be a good place to start scouting for sign? I've been looking on google earth at arial photos. it all looks the same to me. flat.... i normally hunt in the more hilly areas. any info is appreciated.




I have been once and it has some hills and hollows, but not like the N Ga mountains.

My advice hunt a spot were other people will not be.  Forget the deer sign after the first morning.


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Sep 24, 2007)

the deer thats my avatar came off the dove field across from the check in station , the right side about 3/4 of the way down there's a good hardwood flat abotu one hundred yards wide with some thick briar and honeysuckle vines ... get in amongst the thick stuff and you're bound to see something come across... good luck


----------



## brunofishing (Oct 3, 2007)

That WMA is on the river. there is lots of river frontage to hunt and all the acorn trees are looking very very good from what i can see from the water. there are a few islands also that are very green all year, but you may haved to have a boat to get to them. GOOD LUCK!


----------

